# Steck- oder Teleskoprute?



## Goggo (30. Oktober 2007)

Was sind die grundsätlichen Unterschiede oder Vor/Nachteile zwischen Steck- und Teleskopruten.
Interessiert mich besonders im Bereich Spinnfischen (Rute bis2,1m)


----------



## simeit_93 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

hey goggo,
also meine hauptsächliche spinnrute is auch eine steckrute, eine weniger neue von meinem opa.
also ich kann mit steckruten als spinnnrute besser umgehen als mit tele.
die neheme ich eher wenn ich auf grund gehe...
basti


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

Die Vorteile einer Steckrute liegen in der homogeneren Aktion. Bei einer Teleskoprute hast Du immer mehr unterbrechungen der selbigen. Vorteil der Teleruten ist natürlich die Tansportlänge, aber wenns nicht gerade mitdem Flugzeug in den Urlaub geht, würde ich immer die Streckrute einpacken.


----------



## Goggo (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

Besten Dank für die NAtworten-
versuche mich gerade durch den Dschungel der kommerziellen Angebote durchzukämpfen...
Wobei ein kleines Packmaß nicht schlecht wäre, da ich in Zukunft wahrscheinlch längere Strecken zu den Spots laufen muß...


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*



Goggo schrieb:


> Wobei ein kleines Packmaß nicht schlecht wäre, da ich in Zukunft wahrscheinlch längere Strecken zu den Spots laufen muß...



Also ich fahre seit neun Jahren meißtens mit dem Fahrrad zum Spinnfischen, ausschließlich mit Steckruten...
Solange Du nicht gleich mehre Ruten transportieren willst sehe ich da eigentlich keine Probleme beim Laufen. Entweder nimmst Du die Rute in die Hand oder besorgst Dir ein Schirmfutterral zum Umhängen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

Mitchell Finess Travel wäre ne Empfehlung. :g


----------



## lute (12. November 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

da ich auch nur mit dem fahrrad zum gewässer fahre, nem ich immer eine steck rute in die hand und eine tele rute pack ich in den rucksack


----------



## flasche (12. November 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

:vik:Bei Steckruten ist der Blank dünner:vik:



                                |jump:


:v:v:v:v:v:v


----------



## killahoroz (12. November 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

Vorteil Steckrute: sehr gute Aktion
Nachteil Steckrute: hohe Transportlänge

Vorteil Teleskoprute: niedrige Transportlänge
Nachteil Tele: Aktion

gruß


----------



## Rossi1983 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

Wollte früher auch nur Teleruten, auch wegen der TL, seit dem ich mir aber eine Steck-Spinnrute zugelegt habe, würde ich diese nie wieder tauschen.
Tele sind für Grund und Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen und Co. ok, aber zum Spinnen auf alle Fälle Steckrute.


----------



## Master Hecht (13. November 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

Also ich fische jetzt schon längere zeit ne telerute finde ich einfach besser wegen der transportlänge und weil se meistens billiger sind. Also ich würde sagen auch ne tele rute ist bestens geeignet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. November 2007)

*AW: Steck- oder Teleskoprute?*

Kommt immer darauf an, ich fische auch eine Telerute  3 m Stippe für unschlagbare 1 EURO vom Grabbeltisch.

Eine Telerute hat sicherlich Vorteile, wie:

Transportlänge
Preis

Die Nachteile sind IMHO aber nicht gerade wenige, wie:

Aktion, eine Tele erreicht (momentan zumindest nicht) nicht das Gefühl was eine Steckrute bietet
Handling, sind doch etwas pflegeintensiver da mehr Verbindungen und wehe man hat ein Sandkorn vorm zusammenstecken oder ausziehen übersehen.
Robustheit, durch die größere Anzahl an Verbindungen sind auch mehrere Schwachstellen vorhanden.


----------

